

Ask HN: Remote DevOps positions, or how to get out of the rat race? - timetotravel

Hi! I&#x27;ve been working start-ups in the bay area for 16 years, and it&#x27;s just time to go. I don&#x27;t like how the industry has gone from a bastion of hackers and misfits to frat boys with MBAs, or the fact that 90% of all start-ups here are Advertising based companies.<p>I need to get out of this place and either do something that makes the world a better place ( which not working for a start-up), or at least find a reasonably paying position which allows me to work from another time zone (Specificall, Istanbul, UTC+02:00).<p>So, how do I do this? The bay area has cargo-culted the idea that engineers need to be on-site, in disruptive open office spaces. I worked remotely for 10 years and now can&#x27;t even find leads on a remote position (but I receive 5-10 interview offers per day for jobs in South Park and the FiDi. :(    ).<p>As much as san francisco start-up founders bitch and moan abot not being able to hire, I can&#x27;t believe there&#x27;s such an anti-telecommute sentiment. Even in the bay area you lower an employee&#x27;s quality of life by cramming them into the sardine cans of BART, Caltrain, and AC Transit. At the very least, if you&#x27;re more than 50 people you should have an Emeryville office, at the most you should understand that people are vastly different, and not everybody is capable of being successful when you throw in the stress of commuting (for me it sometimes causes panic attacks) and the INSANE cost of living in San Francisco (I moved to Oakland when my rent went from $2k&#x2F;month to $4000&#x2F;month).<p>So, any advice on how to get out? I&#x27;m a fairly senior, and well-paid engineer, my salary in SF is $180k before bonuses and fringe benefits. If I could work from Emeryville I&#x27;d take $150k, if  I could work from Turkey, I&#x27;d take $90k.
======
damm
From my own experience,

1) The market is quiet; that does not mean you cannot get a job. It just means
there are not as many jobs posted.

Fortunately if you are good at cold calling and selling yourself you can still
get a job in this market. It just takes a lot more work and networking.

2) The anti-telecommute sentiment is real so when your networking (or cold
calling) you will get brush off. This is usually where I try and sell myself
and my skillset to make them think twice. You might not get it still but we
need to make them think.

3) Networking / Networking / Networking. It's very unfortunate but if you want
to pay your rent on time (joking) then you must.

I would say don't forget wfh.io and other job sites but lately they are not
worth the time (at this time).

------
toomuchtodo
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

------
eip
What's your email? We are looking for remote devops.

Do you know Ansible, AWS, Cassandra, Java, and Postgres?

~~~
timetotravel
I'm on the other side of the spectrum I'm afraid The technologies I work with
most frequently are AWS (especially EC2, Cloudformation, code deploy, EBS,
container services, OpsWorks, DataPipeline, RDS, and Elasticache), Chef, Ruby,
Mysql, Ruby, Couchbase, Redis, Memcache, Logentries, Logstash, Fluentd, ELK).
I also have a great amount of experience in sales, sales engineering, running
NOC, ops teams, datacenters, and small consulting companies.

I prefer to have an anonymous public presence, but if you put your email here
I'll drop you a line.

~~~
radnam
hey, drop me a line at hitatscale@gmail.com. I don't care where you are in
this universe as long as you are good.

------
atsaloli
My friend's team is looking for a remote sysadmin with Linux, AIX and CFEngine
skills.
[http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/jobs/fis.txt](http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/jobs/fis.txt)
Email me if you're qualified.

